# Verliere Daten mit WinXP



## muge (23. Jun 2005)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich habe folgendes Problem:
Ein Client schickt einem Server Nachrichten, die dieser in ein File schreibt. Pro client erzeugt der Server einen neuen Thread und behält die Socketverbindung offen. Falls die Socketverbindung abbricht ( == null oder !isConnected()) wird ein neuer socket erzeugt (demzufolge auch ein neuer Thread auf dem Server). Alle Threads schreiben in das gleiche file (die schreibmethode ist synchronized). Diese Anwendung funktioniert grundsätzlich auch. 

Nun habe ich festgestellt, dass hin und wieder Nachrichten verloren gehen und zwar bei folgendem fall:
Client (WinXP) sendet Server(WinXP) (egal ob localhost oder zwei rechner) mehrere einträge hintereinander (nur ein client aktiv). Es gehen jeweils die letzten paar messages verloren ( bei 2000 Nachrichten etwa 150 +-100%, bei 20000 etwa zwischen 2000 und 3 ). soweit so schlecht.
Wenn ich bei der sendroutine einen delay einbaue, so bekomme ich von 2000 Nachrichten etwa 1997, aber praktisch nie alle (ist aber auch schon vorgekommen). soweit noch nicht besser.
Dieser Absatz bezieht sich auf Java 1.5 mit Windows XP Pro. Das ist sehr wichtig!

Sobald ein Teil (egal ob client oder Server oder beide) unter Linux läuft (Java 1.5, Kernel 2.6.8) so habe ich diese Probleme nicht mehr. Ohne delay 40'000 Nachrichten senden ist kein Problem, es kommen alle durch.

Tja, jetzt ist meine frage: wie behebe ich den Nachrichtenverlust unter Windows? Es wird ja wohl möglich sein mit java und windows verlustfrei daten zu übertragen...

Sobald der Client die Nachricht gesendet hat, flusht er den ObjectOutputStream.

Der Client:

```
if (socket == null || !socket.isConnected()) {
            try {
                socket = new Socket(ip, port);
                out = new ObjectOutputStream(socket.getOutputStream());
            }
            catch (IOException ioe) {
                System.err.println("Couldn't get socket. " + ioe.toString());
                return;
            }
        }
        try {
            out.writeUTF(msg.toString());
            out.flush();
        }
        catch (Exception e) {
            System.err.println("Couldn't write to socket. " + e.toString());
                }
```

Der Server:

```
socket = server.accept();
            System.out.println("accept");
            try{
                LogThread thread = new LogThread(socket, buffer, type, write, dumpDir);
                thread.start();
            }
           catch( IOException e ){
                System.out.println("LogThread.start(): Error while reading from the socket! " + e.toString());
                com.close();
                return;
            }
```
Der Thread liest dann vom Socket

```
input = new ObjectInputStream(socket.getInputStream());

try{
            data = input.readUTF();
        }
        catch (Exception e){
            write.writeStdErr("Error while reading from socket!" + e.toString());
        }
```

Weder auf der Client noch auf der Serverseite treten irgendwelche Exceptions auf.

Hat da jemand eine Idee? Ich bin so ziemlich am Ende mit meinem Latein.

thx
muge

Ps: Die Applikation muss unter Windows laufen können, da komme ich nicht drum herum.


----------



## KISS (23. Jun 2005)

am allersichersten:

baue ein handshake und eine notifizierung ein


----------



## muge (24. Jun 2005)

Das ist aber die Aufgabe von TCP (dieses Transportprotokoll wird ja verwendet).
Ich habe gemeint die implementierung von TCP von Windows funktioniere seit Win 95.


----------



## KISS (24. Jun 2005)

*g* nein, tcp stellt sicher das die packete ankommen. das du sie ordentlich verarbeitest musst du selber sicherstellen.
was den tcp stack von windows angeht, da sind immer mal wieder fehler drin, google mal nach synflood.
zurueck zum thema: ich denke das problem ist die accept method, uu kommen 2 connect anfragen warend du nur 1 hanldest . du kannst ja mal versuchen das server backlog hochzustellen


----------



## muge (24. Jun 2005)

Ja, das ist klar. TCP stellt die Verbindung bis an den Port sicher. Danach bin ich verantwortlich.

Das mit dem Accept leuchtet mir nicht ein: ich habe gar keine andere Wahl als pro accept nur eine Verbindung entgegenzunehmen. deshalb wird diese Verbindung dann sofort in einen neuen Thread übergeben.
Ausserdem werden mehrere echt gleichzeitige Verbindungsanfragen von der VM (und ich glaube sogar auch vom Betriebssystem) gecached.

Ich habe derzeit eher die Befürchtung, dass dem Client der Socket wegstribt und ich diesen fehler mit isClosed() nicht mitkriege. Was meinst du dazu?

thx
muge


----------



## KISS (24. Jun 2005)

muge hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das mit dem Accept leuchtet mir nicht ein: ich habe gar keine andere Wahl als pro accept nur eine Verbindung entgegenzunehmen. deshalb wird diese Verbindung dann sofort in einen neuen Thread übergeben.



richtig, aber das passiert ja nun auch nicht in 0-zeit.
sollten sich waerend dieser zeit mehr als 50 weitere clients anmelden, werden diese connections (>50) refused.
darum solltest du ja das backlog modifizieren


----------



## muge (24. Jun 2005)

ich habe jetzt ein wenig mit dem backlog (setReceiveBufferSize()) gespielt, beim Client und beim Server. Beim besten Wert (receive buffer beim server = 1) verliere ich immer noch 30 - 40 von 10000 Nachrichten :-/.

[edit] Sorry, falsche zahlen. 300 - 400 von 10000 Nachrichten gehen verloren[/edit]


----------



## KISS (24. Jun 2005)

ich glaube da hast du was falsch verstanden, setz den wert doch mal auf 10000 und schaue wieviele nachrichten dann entfleuchen


----------



## muge (24. Jun 2005)

habe ich gemacht, aber seltsamerweise hat er dann über 500 Nachrichten verloren, bei noch höheren werten (100000) bis zu 3000 Nachrichten... das ich es auch mit kleinen Werten versucht habe war mer der vollständigkeit wegen...


----------



## muge (24. Jun 2005)

Ich habe jetzt noch einen Thread.sleep(1) eingebaut, der beim senden jeder zweiten Nachricht angewendet wird. Jetzt bringe ich alle 10000 Nachrichten durch... allerdings gefällt mir diese Lösung überhaupt nicht. Ein gebastel und erst noch klar langsamer...


----------



## muge (27. Jun 2005)

Ich habe nun die Ursache gefunden und damit gleich eine neue frage :-/.

Das Problem ist eigentlich: Der Server kriegt beim lesen vom Socket eine Exception: connection reset 
(dass ich das nicht früher bemerkt habe ist das resultat 2er Programmierfehler beim Exceptiohandling meinerseits :-( )

Jetzt habe ich grosse schwierigkeiten, beim Client festzustellen, dass der Socket gereseted wurde. Eigentlich habe ich keine Ahnung, wie ich das feststellen soll...

Kann mir jemand helfen?

thx
muge


----------

